# My Loft



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

Just got the Name on the loft last week, My wife is planning to put a flower garden running the length of the loft and avery up to the avery door with a little white fence infront.  anyway here is what it looks like today,


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's lovely .. can't wait to see it with the addition of the flowers .. guess that will be next year sometime! Have a look in Small Talk at a post titled Part 5 from me ..

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I love your loft. It's really cute. The plants are great, and I'll bet the flowers will make it beautiful. Nice size aviary too.


----------



## chrisgomez (Sep 4, 2008)

i like the size not to small or to big. what is the size of it and do u have pics of the inside of it


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

It's 7x8 foot and I will take some pics of the inside when I get home from work at the end of next week, I think I am planning to redo the inside as od right now it's just 1 room with nest boxes and V-perches, I think I might try and divide it not sure yet.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

It looks great! Do you have pictures of the inside?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

very nice loft!
I love the killer guard dog out front


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Oo wait...
do I see two killer dogs


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you put alot of thought and TLC into it, Im going to do something just like it to keep my figuritas in.
I wish there was a gallery of peoples lofts on PT so people can go there and browse through them to get ideas.....anyone else think so?...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree as I am currently going through the whole asking the city for a permit.
Which is going on more than three weeks now 
It would be great to be able to look through a buncha pics of ppl's lofts while I waited


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe we should start a thread where everyone can come in and post pics of their loft, measurements, and points of interest. We all love looking at others people lofts and getting ideas from them. I think it would be fun. And we could learn a lot from other peoples ideas. Wish we'd had that when I built mine. Probably would have done a few things differently. If you want to see a great loft, go to lovebirds web page. Renees loft is beautiful.


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

I think thats a great idea, now that mine is built I wish had done a couple things differently, I am thinking about adding another loft on the other side of my avery


----------

